# Rockshox Totem



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am considering getting a Rockshox Totem, so please show us a picture of your totem. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would show you my Totem, but I think its inappropriate.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I would show you my Totem, but I think its inappropriate.


    :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*What a useless topic.*

You need pics go to rockshox.com or do a search on mtbr, or better yet go an ride your bike.:skep:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I would show you my Totem, but I think its inappropriate.


Mines bigger


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

meh...why not???


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

I just threw a new Two-Step on the Supermoto; I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fuzzy, old pic. But my Totem Coil nonetheless.....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Any excuse....plus the decals match the highlights in my hair!










That Susan Lucci microderm abrasion kit has really worked wonders for me!


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

DWF said:


> Any excuse....plus the decals match the highlights in my hair!


GAY. G A Y. You officially FAIL


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been abusing this one for almost a year now.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

drakan said:


> GAY. G A Y. You officially FAIL


True, true. I'm a lesbian of the highest order!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

DWF said:


>


Shes mad hot :eekster:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a few older ones... 1 year and still happy with the totem (and a 2 step at that!)

Now if i can get the shop guys to stop calling it the "scrotum"... i guess that's what happens when you work with roadies!


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

sikocycles said:


>


Awesome bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

DWF said:


> True, true. I'm a lesbian of the highest order!


Good comeback.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

The totem can go anywhere


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

NWfreeride said:


>


Adam i need to come take pictures of you riding, you're always blury.. 
when i get the SLR we'll make a date of it


----------



## Tevž (Aug 20, 2006)

https://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1456/pbpic1456979.jpg


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

A stealth Black Totem 2 Step............... Awesome fork.....


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Tevž said:


> https://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1456/pbpic1456979.jpg


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

'Nother Two-Step. I've got high hopes for this fork on this bike; the Dorado I had on before and I never got along. I am really impressed with Rock Shox forks as of late.


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool Ventenas


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*buy my fork*

It's on the classifides and ebay. Just putting it out there


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

My Totem before it blew all to hell three times. now using a tried and true 888.

cool looking fork though.









it's for sale btw... $2800.... ok.. no more spam today.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

my see thru totem


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

My totems being a pain. It has gone out three times now. Rock Shox custmer service is great though, they are sending me a new, no charge right now!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

if your totem came on a demo you got one w/ different internals than us that bought them on their own... there is an article about the OEM insides in a MBaction a few months back.. thats where most of the problems have come from.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> my see thru totem


I'm trying to figure out that picture....


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am planning to get a Totem for my raleigh ram :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Here's my custom totem:


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

Renegade said:


> Here's my custom totem:


Sweet, thats for a 29'er isn't it? I can tell.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> if your totem came on a demo you got one w/ different internals than us that bought them on their own... there is an article about the OEM insides in a MBaction a few months back.. thats where most of the problems have come from.


What was the difference with the demo 7 1's totem? I know is has a custom blackbox speedstack, but its still motion control isnt it? with high/low compression?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

creyc said:


> I'm trying to figure out that picture....


snapped,upper tubes.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

just sold this frame by the way

the totem's for sale if your interested!


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Phillip McKrack said:


> just sold this frame by the way
> 
> the totem's for sale if your interested!


Very cool bike:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

totems are cool, if you like blown up forks


----------



## mario.broo (Sep 21, 2007)

and a few more


----------

